# My Mustang (Gehl)



## QwikDraw (Mar 8, 2008)

Here's my Mustang 6003. It is the same machine as a Gehl made by Neuson. Since they are the same machine I heard they will be dropping the Mustang name. 12.5 K machine, 69 HP, so far it's been a good machine.

<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f226/CTTedD/?action=view&current=Hardwickday7001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f226/CTTedD/Hardwickday7001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

It has a 30" Brush Hound flail head on her.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Cool looking machine! What business are you in to use something like this? That flail mower head looks great too. I have never seen one on an excavator like this.

Andy


----------



## QwikDraw (Mar 8, 2008)

Most of my business is brush mowing and clearing. I do other stuff...grading, excavation, retaining walls, whatever comes along. But if I had a choice it would be brush mowing everyday. My other machine is an ASV RC100 track loader with a Fecon mulch attachment and Ammbusher rotary mower.

Here in Connecticut using the Fecon, mowing some pretty tough stuff. Behind the machine is the before and toward the camera, the after..


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Used something like yours with a 4cyl Cat engine and the same flail on the front. Had to draw the line on 4in oaks! Gave a new meaning to the word noise! Mine had robber tracks and I'm not sure that was the right choice, but it sure got the job done!


----------

